# DD-214s available online



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

National Personnel Records Center

follow instructions carefully....

http://www.archives.gov/veterans/military-service-records

for those with "less than honorable" ..... check the VA for latest information on the recent (March 2017) change that makes previously excluded veterans VA-eligible.

best wishes and thank you for your service.


----------

